# Grad 1995



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Anyone who graduated from Brocklehurst Secondary class of 1995.
Please send a PM or email 
Thanks !!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Cara Nordin • 5-7 • Midfielder/Forward • Kamloops, B.C. • Brocklehurst Secondary 
Played this past year with the UBC Alumni Sport Town club team ... coach is Bob Baretta ... advanced the team to nationals and won the provincial championships ... competed two years with the Kamloops UCC Alumni club team ... played the five previous years on various age group all-star teams ... at Brocklehurst Secondary she has earned three letters for coach Steve Johnston ... lettered in basketball and volleyball the past four years at Brocklehurst Secondary ... also recruited by UNLV, Creighton and Central Michigan ... full name is Cara Joanne Nordin ... intends to major in physical therapy ... daughter of Steve and Roberta Johnston ... has one brother (Brett-21) and one sister (Angela-19) ... born Nov. 11, 1986 in Surrey, B.C.


Cool, I just figured your chances of getting a reply were slimmer than me hitting the lottery, so I just thought I would try and help.


----------

